# Thinking about a new Sentra



## solanog (Aug 9, 2012)

I took a look at the new Sentra, I like how it looks but doesn't seem performance is too good. They showed me the auto version and haven't been on a more boring car, maybe a rental a few years ago. They do not have the manual available for test drive. So my question how different is the manual from the auto? I have never liked auto transmissions so between the options available I'm looking for manual car, could be Civic or Corolla. Nissan is like 10% less expensive so I'm deciding between the 3 or not to probable a Qashqai which is very nice looking, BTW I live in Costa Rica and we pay high prices for cars. Sentra is $26k, Corolla 28.5 as well as the LX Civic. Qashqai is like $32.5, auto ones go for around $1.5k more.
So is manual Sentra much better to drive than auto or is it basically as boring and frustrating as the auto? engine is 1.8.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Just out of curiosity how exciting is an automatic Corolla or Civic?


----------



## solanog (Aug 9, 2012)

haven't driven them but I do not expect any excitement  . Auto is not in my radar. I want to know if there is some difference in how they feel. I know this cars are not exciting but will tacke me from A to B everyday with no hassle.
Still have not driven an exciting auto car, closer to that has been a Camaro. 
So even if this car is not exciting, is the manual better or does it feels about the same?


----------

